# mit Sybase Datenbank übers netzwerk verbinden



## Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo.

ich habe ein ernsthaftes Problem mit dem Verbinden von einem Windows XP Rechner auf einen
Windows2003 Server, auf dem mehrer Datenbanksysteme laufen.

Ich möchte mich nun auf eine ältere Sybase 10 Datenbank verbinden. 


Man kann das doch über eine JDBC ODBC Bridge machen, die bereits standardmäig im JDK vorhanden
ist oder?

Ich habe versucht ein DNS auf dem Client zu setzen.

-> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Datenquellen 

Das funktioniert nur nicht.  Ich muss den Server auf einem bestimmten Port ansprechen !


Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar über eine Hilfestellung.

Danke


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Nimm doch einfach jTDS und vergiss bitte den JDBC-ODBC Brücken Schrott:
http://jtds.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

Hallo maki,

danke . Blöde Frage . Muß der Treiber auf dem Server oder
auf dem Client installiert werden -


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Gar nicht!

"Echte" JDBC Treiber sind nur eine jar die vom Client benutzt wird, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, Installation gibt es keine


----------



## Gast (20. Mrz 2008)

klar. geil... dandeschön


----------

